# Neolamprologus Multifasciatus (Multies)



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone here have experience with these little shell dwellers? They sound pretty cool and I have an extra 38 Gallon tank to fill. I small breeding colony would be pretty cool. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

hey! they are a smaller cichlid from lake tanganica and 38 gal sound like a grate setup for a singal specis tank with a good colony, they are very agresive and but the cool thing is that junger generation will look after each othere sand is a most for this guys and shell dont do to much aranging they will tear everythig up and do what they want with the rocks shells and sand. also water hardess and ph has to be high if you want them to breed and color up nice well let me know how it goes ok.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Never had them but they are cool!


----------



## fishaid (Jan 2, 2009)

What they lack in size, they make up for in attitude.they live and do ever thing in ther shell.Multies should be kept in a tank by themselves, or with fish that are not predators. Otherwise, the multies may become expensive fish food. They will readily eat most types of fish food but, in my opinion, flake food is the way to go
this is just me saying


----------

